# greasy nipples?



## onelittlesleep (Dec 20, 2008)

I have an almost four month old baby girl and lately my nipples sort of feel...greasy. I don't remember them feeling greasy when I was breastfeeding my son, years ago. Is that normal? What causes the greasiness?


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

That's just the natural oils (aka grease) protecting and nourishing your nipples, keeping them soft and protected! Don't wash it! The woman's body is really an amazing thing.


----------



## onelittlesleep (Dec 20, 2008)

That's so funny, I mean. I've heard of that, but I've never noticed before and they just feel sort of like I put a LOT of lanolin on them and it seems EXCESSIVE. I was worried it would bug the baby!

But if it's normal and healthy and helpful, that's rockin'!


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onelittlesleep* 
That's so funny, I mean. I've heard of that, but I've never noticed before and they just feel sort of like I put a LOT of lanolin on them and it seems EXCESSIVE.

I remember it with DD, but lately I've even noticed it on my nipples again, and I'm only 13 weeks prego. I guess they're getting ready to do they're job!


----------



## Little1n3 (Mar 20, 2012)

does this happen even if you are not pregnant? I didnt think that my husband got lucky on this past cycle and now it is CD7 for me on the new cycle and my nipples feel extremely oily and are a bit tender... yesterday ihad the worst lower back ache i can recall... the reason i question is the last few months my flow has been only 3 days and light... the first day is moderate bleeding with a couple clots but otherwise lighter red flow.... I am ready to give up... it is so frustrating... i try not to read into things and just let mother nature take its course... we lost a baby last July at 8 weeks... i pray so hard every night...


----------

